# Survivor: Heros vs Villains - "Going Down In Flames" OAD 04/22/2010



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow, that was a bold move by Pavarti. Great job!

Bye bye JT, you rolled the dice giving Russell the idol and you lost. Poor Colby looked hopelessly lost at TC.

Should be fun from here on!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't see that coming. Great season.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Holy crap that was so awesome!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Rupert actually doing some thinking. Amazing. I used to like Colby. Not anymore.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I was blindsided.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Rupert called it. That alone was amazing.

I'm really curious to see how Parv is going to explain this one to Russell (or is she?). And will he buy it, or will his eyes be opened? He can't flip to the Heroes now... not after what he did to JT. So he's stuck with his alliance with the girls that were keeping secrets from him. Not a great spot for him.

BTW, Amanda's a pretty crappy actress.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think Russell will be just fine with Parv. Sure, he may say things at first like "why did you keep a secret from me" and the like. But I think he realizes he probably can't go with the Heroes. Unless he can. Maybe he can do something with him. Who knows. All I know was at first when Parv gave the Idol to Sandra I was, WTF, but them she took out the second one I was "Damn P, that was awesome".

It's like the anti-James. Clearly she didn't want to take a chance and go home with two in pocket. So she says, we're all good players, why not play them both. THAT, perhaps, is the only thing that could be her downfall. Russell may see that, go with the Heroes to get Parv out, but then come back to the Villians and say, "we had to get her out since no one would beat her at the finals."

Who knows. Clearly, the best season.

Oh yeah, and I just had a feeling that the "Rupert's done nothing" edit was a smoke screen, at least for one episode. I am very glad for him that he has made up for his aging strong man game with a little strategy and clear thinking.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Now that was some great TV. Russell's got some scrambling to do now. Wouldn't be surprised to see him searching high and low for another idol. He's gonna need one soon unless he secretly creates a new alliance behind Parvati's back.

This game can go in any direction.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Rupert called it. That alone was amazing.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how Parv is going to explain this one to Russell (or is she?). And will he buy it, or will his eyes be opened? He can't flip to the Heroes now... not after what he did to JT. So he's stuck with his alliance with the girls that were keeping secrets from him. Not a great spot for him.
> 
> BTW, Amanda's a pretty crappy actress.


I think Russell may have just realized that he might be in control of his own alliance.

I will call it now. If Paravati is at final tribal, she wins.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The heroes deserved that one. That was one brilliant move.

And what's with trying to get Jerri out? You're individuals now!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Did I miss something? How the heck did Parvati know that they were not going to vote for her?


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Did I miss something? How the heck did Parvati know that they were not going to vote for her?


Rather than Amanda just telling Parvati, "There is nothing I can do. Everyone is voting for you" she was hemming and hawing and beating around the bush. Parvati, being the great player she is picked up on it and knew Amanda was lying. Parvati is now officially Queen of Survivor!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow, just wow! That was an awesome play, Parv!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

That was a pretty bold and brilliant move by Pavarti. Kudos. I thought the Heroes had a brilliant plan to either out Russell or have him prove his loyalty. That was the only circumstance that could have ruined it.

Could the Heroes, given those circumstances have played it any differently? I can't see how.

But DAMN, JT had the worst case of Russell Seed I've ever seen! It's like he was hypnotized or something.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

As soon as Amanda told Parvati to play the idol I paused the tv, looked at my wife and said "that's it, she just screwed it up" and my wife was like "how?" and when I hit play again there was Parvati saying she knew Amanda was lying.

Parvati already knew they were after her, Amanda telling her to play the idol was so obviously an attempt to flush out the idol.

It should get interesting now. I've long thought that Parvati was controlling things a lot more than people thought and I also think Sandra is a better player than she gets credit for. I think the whole thing is going to blow open.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Could the Heroes, given those circumstances have played it any differently? I can't see how.


I thought their way to do it was to pull Sandra over to their side and for Amanda to avoid Parvati's questions completely.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent episode! 

I think Rupert and Sandra could be a good team and I applauded Parvarti, what a great move! And with perfect flair. I never had been a Parvarti fan, but she got me tonight. Perfectly done. 

Poor J.T.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Awesome episode. I figured all along, they wouldn't vote for Russell since they wanted to keep him, and they wouldn't vote for Parvati since it was too risky. So the instant Danielle won immunity, I figured the best strategy would be to give the idols to Sandra and Jerri. When Russell gave his idol to Parvati I was waiting for her to speak up about her second idol and for them to reformulate their plan. When she didn't speak up, I thought it was game over for the villians.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Fortune favors the bold! I'm now officially on Team Parvati.

I think next week is when the villains will wish they had voted out Sandra instead of Courtney. Sandra is a schemer, and she might be the one to spoil this week's victory.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> I think next week is when the villains will wish they had voted out Sandra instead of Courtney. Sandra is a schemer, and she might be the one to spoil this week's victory.


I think so too. I know some people think Sandra plays a short sighted game and does anyone but her for the current week but I have thought she is very patient and knows how to play it cool when she needs to.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Pavarti learned a trick from Russell, and doubled it! She had to know she wouldn't get the votes, since they knew not everybody trusted Russell. Whoever they told Russell to vote for would be safe.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

stalemate said:


> I think so too. I know some people think Sandra plays a short sighted game and does anyone but her for the current week but I have thought she is very patient and knows how to play it cool when she needs to.


Yes. I think Sandra is definately one to watch out for. I hope she will be able to shake things up a bit more.

I have to say it. Colby is a wimp. Man oh man, this whole season he has been not doing well in most of the challenges. He is wasted space.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

i think the villain's side is in trouble. Sandra still wants Russell out. That's now 5-4.


----------



## flaco (Feb 21, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks Parvati wasted two idols, in one night?

JT lost on just straight up votes. Sandra stayed with the villans.

-John


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jradosh said:


> BTW, Amanda's a pretty crappy actress.


She's hot, but man, she's not that bright and definitely not fast on her feet. It's no surprise why she's already lost in the finals twice.


flaco said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Parvati wasted two idols, in one night?
> 
> JT lost on just straight up votes. Sandra stayed with the villans.
> 
> -John


Nope, it was tied 5 for JT and 5 for Sandra. The remaining 8 players would have had to pull rocks if the Idols had not been played.

Huge move by Parvati. She's not my favorite player, but boy do I have to respect the guts it took to use that strategy.

While I agree that Sandra is going to flip and make trouble for the Villains, she'd be very stupid to do so. As it is, Russell is determined to get his four villains to the final four. She would be basically guaranteed a spot at the final four, and having already won, she'd be a clear candidate to bring to the finals, where it's anyone's game. But if she jumps sides to the Heroes, not only will she be in 5th place in a 5-person alliance, but the remaining Villains will also be gunning for her. I think she needs to suck up her hatred of Russell for a few more days if she wants any chance of getting to the end.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Nope, it was tied 5 for JT and 5 for Sandra.


Jerri.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

all I've got to say is ... WOW


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Huge move by Parvati. She's not my favorite player, but boy do I have to respect the guts it took to use that strategy.


I don't remember Parvati much from past seasons, though I have a vaguely negative impression. But from this season, she's been entertaining and likeable. And for as much as I've admired Russell's play last season and this one, it's looking like Parvati is every bit his strategic equal -- and a better social player.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

reneg said:


> I was blindsided.


That is EXACTLY what I thought when that played out! Very Well Done, Parvati. And how grateful did Jerri look?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Doggie Bear said:


> it's looking like Parvati is every bit his strategic equal -- and a better social player.


Though, still nobody trusts her. And now she may lose her closest ally, Russell. Since she basically played a whole game behind his back.

And she shot her whole wad in one tribal council. What's gonna happen next week when she's vulnerable?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> What's gonna happen next week when she's vulnerable?


She'll win indivdual immunity and send everyone scrambling for a Plan B.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's hot, but man, she's not that bright and definitely not fast on her feet. It's no surprise why she's already lost in the finals twice.
> 
> Nope, it was tied 5 for JT and 5 for Sandra. The remaining 8 players would have had to pull rocks if the Idols had not been played.
> 
> ...


Russell
Parvati
Danielle
Jerri
Sandra

I think Sandra is 5th in a five person alliance no matter which side she goes with right now. And she hates Russell.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

stalemate said:


> As soon as Amanda told Parvati to play the idol I paused the tv, looked at my wife and said "that's it, she just screwed it up" and my wife was like "how?" and when I hit play again there was Parvati saying she knew Amanda was lying.
> 
> Parvati already knew they were after her, Amanda telling her to play the idol was so obviously an attempt to flush out the idol.
> 
> It should get interesting now. I've long thought that Parvati was controlling things a lot more than people thought and I also think Sandra is a better player than she gets credit for. I think the whole thing is going to blow open.


I think Parvati has been more in the control of the game than people have given her credit for. She figuredout Russell since day one and has been using that to her advantage. I think Russell has been given way too much credit for actions both of them have taken.



Peter000 said:


> Though, still nobody trusts her. And now she may lose her closest ally, Russell. Since she basically played a whole game behind his back.
> 
> And she shot her whole wad in one tribal council. What's gonna happen next week when she's vulnerable?


She still has a very solid alliance with Danielle. Russell isn't going anywhere, he will just huff & puff because, well he's Russell, but he is not going to abandon Parvati, yet. Jerri is still on Parvati's side (Parvati just saved her.) That alliance is still strong.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> What's gonna happen next week when she's vulnerable?


It's now 5 villains, and 4 heroes. She's betting on that. Everything she did this episode was about that. She wants the Alliance to take her to the end. She knows she has to go for that since the Heroes obviously don't want her there.

And that was the whole point of giving the idols away. If she didn't care about retaining the Villain's numbers, she would have just let Jerry or Sandra go home. She's also thinking she's earned brownie points with both Jerri and Sandra making the Villain's alliance even stronger. She probably did with Jerri.

She also threw the immunity challenge letting Danielle get immunity. Yet another point for the alliance.

Even if Russell gets mad about the idol, she knows he won't try and vote her out over it as she knows his vote is always about logic and strategy and never about revenge or emotion. She'll convince him that what she did was best for the alliance. As for hiding the idol from him... she'll flash her big smile and give him a "sorry" like the Gilly character on SNL and all will be forgiven. At least that's her thinking.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Jerri is still on Parvati's side (Parvati just saved her.)


But Jerri knows that it was JTs idol and that it was in Russell's possession. I think she'll be just as grateful to Russell. And if I remember back a few weeks when Jerri first flipped from Rob to Russell, didn't Russell say that Jerri never really like Parvati?


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh SNAP!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> It's now 5 villains, and 4 heroes. She's betting on that. Everything she did this episode was about that. She wants the Alliance to take her to the end. She knows she has to go for that since the Heroes obviously don't want her there.


If you take anyone left who has won the fame to the end you're an idiot. Right now that means both Parvati and Sandra need to go. Don't care how but if I were a player, I'd figure out how to crack that nut.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If you take anyone left who has won the fame to the end you're an idiot. Right now that means both Parvati and Sandra need to go. Don't care how but if I were a player, I'd figure out how to crack that nut.


I don't know, I could see it actually being an advantage to taking a previous winner. The jury might not want to give them the mill since they already won.

Of course, the jury might think "this person is good enough to win it once and get back to end game again" and give it to them for that reason.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> She'll convince him that what she did was best for the alliance.


She just needs to hammer that point home. I really don't think there's going to be a problem between her and Russell.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Just caught up on this, best episode of Survivor ever!

Couldn't wait to see how the vote went and then for the double II play by Parvati, wow.

KD


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Lucy you got some splaining to do!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Of course, the jury might think "this person is good enough to win it once and get back to end game again" and give it to them for that reason.


That's my thinking. Hence the reason for not allowing that to happen.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> She just needs to hammer that point home. I really don't think there's going to be a problem between her and Russell.


I think Russell is too smart to buy that. She hid the idol from him to gain power. He knows it and clearly she does too.

He needs to discuss the future with the remainder of the hero tribe and figure out how to get rid of Parvati and Sandra. Jerri and Danielle are sheep (Damn attractive sheep, but sheep nonetheless), they'll do whatever keeps them in the game.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I think Parv will be fine with her alliance.

She has Russell wrapped around her finger.

She guaranteed Danielle won the individual II.

She gave Jerri a hidden II.

She gave Sandra a hidden II.

If any of them stabbed her in the back next week, they'd lose major points with current/future jury members of which she'd be a member of.

Do you think JT will admire Russell for what he did if it comes down to Russell in the finals? Or will he vote against him? He still seemed to be crushing on Russell in his exit speech.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Rupert called it. That alone was amazing.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how Parv is going to explain this one to Russell (or is she?). And will he buy it, or will his eyes be opened? He can't flip to the Heroes now... not after what he did to JT. So he's stuck with his alliance with the girls that were keeping secrets from him. Not a great spot for him.
> 
> BTW, Amanda's a pretty crappy actress.


Yeah, Rupert wins back a little respect from me/us. What on Earth made JT so confident about Russell? Just a gut feeling? Stooo-pid.

I kind of had a feeling the Heroes should have done one of those "Wine in Front of Me" things.

They should have known the Villians would think they'd go for Jerri, and thus should have voted for Parvati after all.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Parvati is looking to build a new alliance.

She has completely distrusted Russell from the beginning. She's been playing the Machiavelli game - friend close, but enemies closer.

Jerri and Sandra directly owe her, and Danielle has to know that she surrendered that challenge to her. She only needs one more vote, and she can get rid of Russell. It shouldn't be difficult getting one Hero (all of whom know Russell is a liar now, since he didn't vote with them AND gave JT's idol to Parvati) to vote with her.

At that point, it's 4-4, and Parvati has proven to be the most effective social player in this game. I wouldn't be surprised if she's able to swing Colby or Rupert over to her side, just on the strength of their respect for her game.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I think so too. I know some people think Sandra plays a short sighted game and does anyone but her for the current week but I have thought she is very patient and knows how to play it cool when she needs to.


Yup.

Sandra does not like Russell and of course remembers quite well how he got rid of Rob and Courtney.

While the remaining make up may look like Villians have 5 and Heroes have 4, I think we all know the Heroes have 5 and the Villians have 4 (as long as the Heroes have a brain cell left).

So Sandra becomes a Hero, and they get rid of Russell or Parv.

How can they make sure it happens. Seems all the "fool-proof" plans end up finding a fool.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, Rupert wins back a little respect from me/us. What on Earth made JT so confident about Russell? Just a gut feeling? Stooo-pid.


He said Russell was just a good ol' country boy. I think he felt a kinship with another country boy, and that automatically earned him some points.

I had one problem with the Heroes' strategy.


Russell says Parv used II
Sandra warns Rupert that Russell & Parv are running the show
Parv tells Amanda she has the II (which proves Russell lied and Sandra was right)
Heroes say Sandra has to go, but then changed to Jerri instead

Sandra has just proven to be an ally that can swing the numbers from 5/5 to 6/4 and you almost targeted her? WTF?


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

AJRitz said:


> At that point, it's 4-4, and Parvati has proven to be the most effective social player in this game. I wouldn't be surprised if she's able to swing Colby or Rupert over to her side, just on the strength of their respect for her game.


I'd say she'd be able to swing Amanda over, since the two of them played before, and seem more buddy-buddy than she is with Colby or Rupert. But, yeah, I agree with you.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> Russell
> Parvati
> Danielle
> Jerri
> ...


Yup.

But if she saves the Heroes and bonds with Rupert, she might climb over Candice and Colby and get to third on the list.

On the villians, she might get above Jerri, but it stops there.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> She just needs to hammer that point home. I really don't think there's going to be a problem between her and Russell.


Hell, she can say she found the idol on the walk to tribal.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

markz said:


> He said Russell was just a good ol' country boy. I think he felt a kinship with another country boy, and that automatically earned him some points.
> 
> I had one problem with the Heroes' strategy.
> 
> ...


Until tribal counsel, Rupert was the only one who trusted Sandra. The rest were too wrapped up in the _brilliant_  "give Russell the idol" plan to pay attention when Rupert tried to point out how dumb they were being.

I think what we really have right now is 4/4/1, with Russell on an island alone. If he doesn't find a HII or win immunity, he's gone next. And it might even be 8-1. I actually think that it's more likely that Rupert joins with Sandra in Parvati's alliance than the other way around.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Great season, right? I hadn't watched in a while and now will for the next few seasons.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Only better ending to last night's ep would have been if all 5 H's had voted for Parvati. Then she would have been stupider than James -- she didn't get voted off w/ 2 IIs in her pocket, she got voted off after giving 2 IIs to people who didn't end up needing them!!!

Amanda was the weak link for the Hs this time. She didn't do her job of convincing an already suspecting Parv that the Hs were targeting her. Allowed Parv to know she was safe and blow things up.

The disturbing thing about Survivor is still the unpredictability of the jury. As we saw last season w/ the extremely short-sided, vengeful jury -- personalities can get in the way of the right vote. Don't expect that to happen to a group of all stars, but it would still chap me if I played a great game and didn't get rewarded (ala Russell).

Maybe in future seasons they will bring a separate group of non-players as the jury. Maybe they will just let the audience choose the winner after the show airs. Do the reunion show the night after the last episode (Big Brother, Dancing w/ the Stars or American Idol) and let folks vote. $ talks. You would need to explain this to the players at the outset, but this could lead to some really interesting games. Heck, let's go w/ a 24/7 feed for Survivor like Big Brother!!!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Great episode. Did not see that coming. Just goes to show that Parvati, at least at that moment in time, had her finger completely on the pulse of the tribe. What a gutsy move. I'm not a huge Parvati fan, but I have to giver her props for that move.


JPA2825 said:


> Maybe in future seasons they will bring a separate group of non-players as the jury. Maybe they will just let the audience choose the winner after the show airs.


Personally I think that would be a horrible idea. As the audience we're swayed too much by editing. I don't think even the 24 hour live feed would fix that.

tk


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't see any link to Jeff's weekly blog. Some great insights as always.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

All of Russell's crowing about being given an Immunity Idol, and yet in this game he's given 2 to Parvati. Everyone thought Russell's move at tibal giving her one was bold that would go down in Survivor history, but he's been trumped before the season ended.

Parvati's performance at the challenge was impressive. She did look good, and perfectly at ease when the camera panned her from one end to the other with only one foot on the pole. It did look like she could have gone hours longer w/o breaking a sweat.

And since the events at tribal were so dramatic, no talk about boobs so far. When Danielle climbed down from the pole and got the Individual Immunity necklace her boob job was looking prettty funky. Maybe it's a artifact of of losing weight on the show and the size being too big for her skinny frame, but the puckering cleavage looks like something you'd see on a "bad plastic surgery" website.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Idearat said:


> All of Russell's crowing about being given an Immunity Idol, and yet in this game he's given 2 to Parvati. Everyone thought Russell's move at tibal giving her one was bold that would go down in Survivor history, but he's been trumped before the season ended.
> 
> Parvati's performance at the challenge was impressive. She did look good, and perfectly at ease when the camera panned her from one end to the other with only one foot on the pole. It did look like she could have gone hours longer w/o breaking a sweat.
> 
> And since the events at tribal were so dramatic, no talk about boobs so far. When Danielle climbed down from the pole and got the Individual Immunity necklace her boob job was looking prettty funky. Maybe it's a artifact of of losing weight on the show and the size being too big for her skinny frame, but the puckering cleavage looks like something you'd see on a "bad plastic surgery" website.


Yeah, that was the ugly side of fake boobies.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Rather than Amanda just telling Parvati, "There is nothing I can do. Everyone is voting for you" she was hemming and hawing and beating around the bush. Parvati, being the great player she is picked up on it and knew Amanda was lying. Parvati is now officially Queen of Survivor!


While that's true, I missed where she was convinced it had to be Sandra or Jerri they would vote for. It could have easily been Russell or Danielle they had decided to vote for. Great play, I totally didn't see this coming.

To me the only way back into the game for the Heroes is through Sandra. She knows what's going on, and she also knows that she's at the bottom end of the pecking order on the Villains side. She's a pretty smart player and could organize a coup if she does it right.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> While that's true, I missed where she was convinced it had to be Sandra or Jerri they would vote for. It could have easily been Russell or Danielle they had decided to vote for. Great play, I totally didn't see this coming.


Danielle had the individual immunity.

And they didn't vote for Russell because they (most of them) still were clinging to the notion that _maybe_ Russell was playing fairly with them.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> While that's true, I missed where she was convinced it had to be Sandra or Jerri they would vote for. It could have easily been Russell or Danielle they had decided to vote for. Great play, I totally didn't see this coming.


Danielle won the immunity challenge and the heroes knew Russell had been given an immunity idol and didn't know for sure if he played it. That left them choosing from Parvati, Jerri, and Sandra. After the conversation with Amanda Parvati was pretty sure it wouldn't be her.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> While that's true, I missed where she was convinced it had to be Sandra or Jerri they would vote for. It could have easily been Russell or Danielle they had decided to vote for. Great play, I totally didn't see this coming.


Well, the Heroes knew that if Russell was lying, he could still have the II that JT gave him, and Parvati let Danielle with the Individual II, so they weren't likely to vote for either one of them. Plus Parvati told Amanda she had an II, so they weren't liekly to vote for her either.

ETA: After I started typing, I had to answer the phone, so I got beat to the punch!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Jerri.


You're right. My bad.


stalemate said:


> Russell
> Parvati
> Danielle
> Jerri
> ...


You're absolutely right. I should never do math that late at night.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Idearat said:


> And since the events at tribal were so dramatic, no talk about boobs so far. When Danielle climbed down from the pole and got the Individual Immunity necklace her boob job was looking prettty funky. Maybe it's a artifact of of losing weight on the show and the size being too big for her skinny frame, but the puckering cleavage looks like something you'd see on a "bad plastic surgery" website.


I noticed that, too.  I hadn't noticed it before, though, so I assumed it was an artifact of hugging the pole with them squashed up against it for 1.5 hours.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> I noticed that, too.  I hadn't noticed it before, though, so I assumed it was an artifact of hugging the pole with them squashed up against it for 1.5 hours.


No, it's been there before. Her implants are just too close together.

Just read that Russell was arrested for battery last night in Louisiana:

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/04/23/russell-hantz-arrested-lafayette/


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

betts4 said:


> I have to say it. Colby is a wimp. Man oh man, this whole season he has been not doing well in most of the challenges. He is wasted space.


While I agree with you on several of the previous challenges (and Colby himself agreed he has sucked it up), in this one he made the right call. No man is gonna win that challenge. Still, not showing much fighter's spirit to step down first.



DevdogAZ said:


> She's hot, but man, she's not that bright and definitely not fast on her feet. It's no surprise why she's already lost in the finals twice.
> ...
> While I agree that Sandra is going to flip and make trouble for the Villains, she'd be very stupid to do so...I think she needs to suck up her hatred of Russell for a few more days if she wants any chance of getting to the end.


Amanda always has her Eeyore face on when she talks to just about anyone, she's whiny and annoying. She played the Lex to Parvati's Rob this episode, wanting to be honest friends when there was no place for it.

Sandra is playing a smart game even though she's outnumbered, I don't think she will flip.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If you take anyone left who has won the fame to the end you're an idiot. Right now that means both Parvati and Sandra need to go. Don't care how but if I were a player, I'd figure out how to crack that nut.


I agree completely, those two are huge threats to win the whole thing. That's my biggest complaint about the gameplay of these 'All-Stars' this season. How could they leave the previous winners in so long? Crazy. Still, it's made it quite entertaining for us.



uncdrew said:


> While the remaining make up may look like Villians have 5 and Heroes have 4, I think we all know the Heroes have 5 and the Villians have 4 (as long as the Heroes have a brain cell left).
> 
> So Sandra becomes a Hero, and they get rid of Russell or Parv.


But that does nothing for Sandra. Why should she switch for no gain (trade 5th villain for 5th hero and become a bigger target overall)?



AJRitz said:


> I think what we really have right now is 4/4/1, with Russell on an island alone. If he doesn't find a HII or win immunity, he's gone next. And it might even be 8-1. I actually think that it's more likely that Rupert joins with Sandra in Parvati's alliance than the other way around.


?? Why would Parvati waste all that gameplay just to vote out a villain next week and make it even again? No way.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Also, from Jeff's blog:



> This challenge certainly favored women as we witnessed with Danielle, Parvati and Candice battling in the end. I do not understand why Candice stepped out of the challenge. Even after questioning her at the challenge it still makes no sense. Immunity is everything in this game. She had a very good chance of winning. I do not understand why you would step down at this point in the game. I really think Candice is in a good position to go deep in the game right now but her logic in this situation really baffles me.


Good point, what was she thinking stepping down? Sure would have helped the heroes to be able to target Danielle as well. I guess she was just closer to failing than it seemed.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I think all the players have underestimated Sandra. 

The Villains voting out Courtney was a huge mistake, Sandra will bite them and actually has social game unlike awkward Courtney.

Now the Heroes were going to vote for Jerri over Sandra. Even though it would have failed either way, Sandra is a much bigger threat.

She WON her previous season. No, not buy winning stuff, but by looking unimportant and planting ideas. 

I don't think the Villains should try to pull over Rupert. The reason being he is too much like Coach in the fact that his focus isnt winning Survivor, its basking in his image. He has always been taking about being a Hero this season. In his opinion at this point in the show, he probably still thinks hes the fans favorite "character". He will go down as a Hero.

JT is a likable guy, but I didnt see him winning. He won his season a lot in part to to "the wizard" I believe his name was Steven. He was the mental side, JT was the amicable side and the muscle for competitions.

I am not sure what Russell will do. Parvati and him are both players everyone wants to vote out first chance. He wont be able to move away from her. At the same time, he will be furious about the tribal stunt because while he would have gotten credit for the pulling the wool over the Heroes eyes, now she gets the credit as the one who really foiled their plans. Not telling him about her idol was one thing, but upstaging the Marquee actor in his own play... well, you know how he responds to anyone that shows real gameplay.

I wouldnt be surprised if Parv tries to get Sandra as an ally and offers Russell up as a sacrifice next week. It would keep Parv in the game another week, eliminate another powerful player and threat, as well as keep the Villains numbers equal to the Heroes. 

For Sandra, that moves her up to 4th in an alliance instead of 5th in the heroes.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> Danielle won the immunity challenge and the heroes knew Russell had been given an immunity idol and didn't know for sure if he played it. That left them choosing from Parvati, Jerri, and Sandra. After the conversation with Amanda Parvati was pretty sure it wouldn't be her.


They shoulda switched to her.

That would have been the twist to the twist's twist. Coulda been awesome.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just read that Russell was arrested for battery last night in Louisiana:
> 
> http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/04/23/russell-hantz-arrested-lafayette/


Erf.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Roadblock said:


> But that does nothing for Sandra. Why should she switch for no gain (trade 5th villain for 5th hero and become a bigger target overall)?


At the worst case she's 5th on either side. I actually think she can climb higher in the heroes camp (over Colby and Candice) than she can advance in the villains.

So, be 5th and eliminate your arch-enemy who elimiated your friends, or be 5th and a silent lump.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

flaco said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Parvati wasted two idols, in one night?
> 
> JT lost on just straight up votes. Sandra stayed with the villans.
> 
> -John


No you're not the only one. It was great TV but if Parv is so "in" with everyone then how could she not know that Sandra wasn't getting any votes at all. So she wasted one of the idols to make a big splash. She should have kept it a secret thereby proving what Rupert was saying and making Russell the prime target for next week. Bad move....


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

crazywater said:


> No you're not the only one. It was great TV but if Parv is so "in" sith everyone then how could she not know that Sandra wasn't getting any votes at all. So she wasted one of the idols to make a big splash. She should have kept it a secret thereby proving what Rupert was saying and making Russell the prime target for next week. Bad move....


Agreed.

It was a great "cover your ass" move and came off well, but she probably could have just played the one idol to Jerri and really been better off going forward.

But it's hard to know what she was feeling or thinking. Heck, if she had three idols she may have even played one on herself.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't stand Wanda Sykes (especially her voice) but I did find parts of her act funny, especially toward Big Mike.

I did like the Annie Lennox visit with that little girl and how much healthier the girl looks now! :up:


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> I can't stand Wanda Sykes (especially her voice) but I did find parts of her act funny, especially toward Big Mike.
> 
> I did like the Annie Lennox visit with that little girl and how much healthier the girl looks now! :up:


QFT


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

crazywater said:


> No you're not the only one. It was great TV but if Parv is so "in" with everyone then how could she not know that Sandra wasn't getting any votes at all. So she wasted one of the idols to make a big splash. She should have kept it a secret thereby proving what Rupert was saying and making Russell the prime target for next week. Bad move....


She never claimed to be "in" with everyone. That was the whole point. She knew the Heroes wanted her out, but that they weren't going to vote for her due to them knowing that she had an idol. She also knew they couldn't vote for Danielle. And she had a pretty strong suspicion that they wouldn't vote for Russell, because they still believed he might have the idol JT gave him. So that meant that, as far as Parvati knew, the Heroes could only be voting for Jerri or Sandra. Had she known it was one or the other, I'm sure she would have saved her other idol, but since she wasn't "in" with everyone and didn't know what they were doing, she had to cover all her bases.

I think this move was a confirmation of what Russell said early in Tribal Council when he said this was the most important vote he'd ever been involved in. If a Hero goes home, then the Villains are getting to the top 5, and if a Villain goes home, then the Heroes are going to the top 5. Parvati's move all but ensured that it was a Hero going home, and if things go as planned, the Villains will all be top 5. Now it's entirely possible that things won't go that way, they never do. But at this stage of the game, that's what the plan is and that's why it wasn't a waste for Parvati to play both idols.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Everyone thought Russell's move at tibal giving her one was bold that would go down in Survivor history, but he's been trumped before the season ended.


You know, I don't really see it as being trumped. It's like saying Richard Hatch was trumped the first time somebody put together a 5 person alliance, since his alliance was a measly 4 people. Russell innovated the strategy. Parvati may have copied it +1, but I don't think it's nearly as impressive that she simply took a page from Russell's book.

In fact, Russell did it twice. The only thing that I can't quite make out is why he did it in private before TC this time, instead of pulling the same game tonight. There's a part of me that's wondering if he suspected she had an II all along. Otherwise, as big as his ego is, I can't figure out why he wouldn't want to get the credit for handing over the idol to Parv. The only thing I can think of is that perhaps he was anticipating voting for Parv to try and keep his cover, and then changed his mind last minute.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mcb08 said:


> QFT


Oooops!!! Sorry!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> You know, I don't really see it as being trumped. It's like saying Richard Hatch was trumped the first time somebody put together a 5 person alliance, since his alliance was a measly 4 people. Russell innovated the strategy. Parvati may have copied it +1, but I don't think it's nearly as impressive that she simply took a page from Russell's book.
> 
> In fact, Russell did it twice. The only thing that I can't quite make out is why he did it in private before TC this time, instead of pulling the same game tonight. There's a part of me that's wondering if he suspected she had an II all along. Otherwise, as big as his ego is, I can't figure out why he wouldn't want to get the credit for handing over the idol to Parv. The only thing I can think of is that perhaps he was anticipating voting for Parv to try and keep his cover, and then changed his mind last minute.


That's actually something interesting to think about. I think the answer is that Russell wanted to continue to dupe the Heroes as best he could, and if he stood up and TC and gave JT's II to Parvati right in front of everyone, that's a clear sign that he screwed over the Heroes. But if he gives it to her in private and she plays it to save herself, he can still claim that he played JT's II last time, and this must have been one that Parvati found on her own. However, I'm not sure how he was going to explain the fact that he didn't vote for Parvati like he vowed he would.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, that was the ugly side of fake boobies.


I'll go on record for saying I dislike fake boobs. While they look good when dressed, I'd much prefer someone with Parvati's body than Danielle's at least in a skimpy or undressed state. Although, Danielle does have a rockin' backside though!


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

crazywater said:


> No you're not the only one. It was great TV but if Parv is so "in" with everyone then how could she not know that Sandra wasn't getting any votes at all. So she wasted one of the idols to make a big splash. She should have kept it a secret thereby proving what Rupert was saying and making Russell the prime target for next week. Bad move....





uncdrew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It was a great "cover your ass" move and came off well, but she probably could have just played the one idol to Jerri and really been better off going forward.


It's only a waste of an idol if she knew who they were picking, which she obviously didn't. It was a great move to get the villains the advantage going forward. How can you call that a bad move?


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> While that's true, I missed where she was convinced it had to be Sandra or Jerri they would vote for. It could have easily been Russell or Danielle they had decided to vote for. Great play, I totally didn't see this coming.
> 
> To me the only way back into the game for the Heroes is through Sandra. She knows what's going on, and she also knows that she's at the bottom end of the pecking order on the Villains side. She's a pretty smart player and could organize a coup if she does it right.


Amanda did 2 stupid things last night. First, she told Parv they were targeting either Jerri or Sandra. Then, she did a really poor job of trying to convince Parv to play the idol. So Parv had the info all given to her.

However, it did still take a lot of guts to give up the idols.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Gotta give JT credit for shaking Russell's hand, realizing he was blindsided. 

As Jeff said in his blog: "I respect JT for one simple reason. The handshake with Russell. It was classy. He got played and he knew it. Instead of pouting he acknowledged the move and with his head held high, left the game. JT went out with a bang for sure. Many will say he made the dumbest move in the history of Survivor, but in my book it&#8217;s how you finish and JT finished strong."


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

mcb08 said:


> I didn't see any link to Jeff's weekly blog. Some great insights as always.


I can't find Dalton's blog. Anyone got a link?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Roadblock said:


> How could they leave the previous winners in so long? Crazy. Still, it's made it quite entertaining for us.


Maybe they're leaving them in *because* they're previous winners---thinking that the jury won't give someone another million dollars...


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's actually something interesting to think about. I think the answer is that Russell wanted to continue to dupe the Heroes as best he could, and if he stood up and TC and gave JT's II to Parvati right in front of everyone, that's a clear sign that he screwed over the Heroes. But if he gives it to her in private and she plays it to save herself, he can still claim that he played JT's II last time, and this must have been one that Parvati found on her own. However, I'm not sure how he was going to explain the fact that he didn't vote for Parvati like he vowed he would.


This sounds right to me.

What a great move by Parv, and what a great season thus far. :up:


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Roadblock said:


> It's only a waste of an idol if she knew who they were picking, which she obviously didn't. It was a great move to get the villains the advantage going forward. How can you call that a bad move?


Not only that, but she put her own neck on the line being that her so-called friend Amanda was telling her all along that she was the one being voted out AND that note from JT clearly showed they were gunning for her.

it was a great move that worked perfectly. 
Gotta tip my hat to her, well played!


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

> I can't find Dalton's blog. Anyone got a link?


Dalton is off this week (according to last weeks blog) but the recap written by Kate Ward can be found here.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well, I called it perfectly last week (Heroes are in the driver's seat, Sandra will flip, and the heroes are stupid enough to still screw it up)...

Sandra begged them to flip...gave them all the info they needed...and the heroes didn't even have the brains to confront Russell 

worst case scenario, they start a fight between the villains! totally dumb

DUH!

what total morons...

ok...prediction for next week: it's now 5-4 the PERFECT time for someone to flip and make it 4-5...I say Sandra will flip for real this time as the heroes will run to her for help...unless an II is found or she wins immunity, Barfirty will go next...if not her, then Russell...but I think it will be her...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rickvz said:


> Dalton is off this week (according to last weeks blog) but the recap written by Kate Ward can be found here.


Ah, didn't remember that Dalton was off this week. Thanks!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Anubys said:


> ok...prediction for next week: it's now 5-4 the PERFECT time for someone to flip and make it 4-5...I say Sandra will flip for real this time as the heroes will run to her for help...unless an II is found or she wins immunity, Barfirty will go next...if not her, then Russell...but I think it will be her...


I personally don't see Sandra flipping at this time. It doesn't make sense. The villians have the numbers, and if she was stuck with Russell last week, she'd be even more stuck with them this week IMO. Next week it's Rupert or Colby and then when Russell is the only guy left, there's an opportunity to flip with the remaining heroes team women, and possibly get Jerri to flip as well to take him out.

Again, anything can happen though...who knows!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sandra flipping is the most logical next step, since she's said how much she hates Russell. But the obvious never happens with these players. 

I think I would have kept the 2 idols and just let Jerry go home. The heroes and villians alliances will crumble soon anyway. Parv could have kept herself safe for 2 more weeks till it all shakes out. 

My friend thought the heroes sent Amanda to talk to Parv. I thought it was just accidental. Either way, it was a big mistake. JT should have attached himself to her hip until after the vote.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> well, I called it perfectly last week (Heroes are in the driver's seat, Sandra will flip, and the heroes are stupid enough to still screw it up)...
> 
> Sandra begged them to flip...gave them all the info they needed...and the heroes didn't even have the brains to confront Russell
> 
> ...


We actually don't know that they didn't do that. I find it hard to believe that in three days together, the only time they discussed what happened at the Villains last TC was for those few minutes in the shelter. But if they had shown everyone getting in a big fight and the Heroes clearly not trusting Russell, it would have ruined the narrative of the episode and the big surprise at the end with Parvati dropping the double II bombshell. Let's not forget that this isn't a documentary. It's an entertainment show, and they're editing it to be as entertaining as possible. If there was a confrontation with Russell or a fight between the Villains, perhaps that simply wasn't as entertaining this week as what they did show us.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> However, I'm not sure how he was going to explain the fact that he didn't vote for Parvati like he vowed he would.


Jeff didn't read all the villains' votes, right?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Rather than Amanda just telling Parvati, "There is nothing I can do. Everyone is voting for you" she was hemming and hawing and beating around the bush. Parvati, being the great player she is picked up on it and knew Amanda was lying. Parvati is now officially Queen of Survivor!


Yeah. That was dope. I'll admit. There was a time, I didn't think she deserved her Survivor win, but now I think maybe she's a whole lot better player than I gave her credit for.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> We actually don't know that they didn't do that. I find it hard to believe that in three days together, the only time they discussed what happened at the Villains last TC was for those few minutes in the shelter. But if they had shown everyone getting in a big fight and the Heroes clearly not trusting Russell, it would have ruined the narrative of the episode and the big surprise at the end with Parvati dropping the double II bombshell. Let's not forget that this isn't a documentary. It's an entertainment show, and they're editing it to be as entertaining as possible. If there was a confrontation with Russell or a fight between the Villains, perhaps that simply wasn't as entertaining this week as what they did show us.


well, I agree that we never really know what is going on but we did see a confessional by Sandra saying that she was nervous because other than the one little conversation she had with Rupert, there had been zero contact with the heroes...she also went on to say that she is stuck with Russell for now since she had no other option...

based on her tone and what she said, it seemed like this was on day 3 and close to the vote...

it boggles the mind that the Heroes didn't pursue Sandra, I agree, but it sure seems like they were as dumb as it looked and that it wasn't the editing...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Yeah. That was dope. I'll admit. There was a time, I didn't think she deserved her Survivor win, but now I think maybe she's a whole lot better player than I gave her credit for.


I love her little temper tantrum and pouting session just because the Heroes didn't pay attention to her and kiss her feet...I mean, there were 3 men there and none of them melted at the sight of her! 

Jeff calling her on it at tribal was pretty sweet...

she makes me sick...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I love her little temper tantrum and pouting session just because the Heroes didn't pay attention to her and kiss her feet...I mean, there were 3 men there and none of them melted at the sight of her!
> 
> Jeff calling her on it at tribal was pretty sweet...
> 
> she makes me sick...


She's not my cup of tea either, and my wife can't STAND her.


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

the past two seasons have been two of the best ever. no matter what you think of russell he makes the show so good. no doubt next season is going to be a big big step down.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am still in disbelief that Colby is still there. He has been as useless as Sugar this season. Useless in challenges and useless in strategy.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Jeff didn't read all the villains' votes, right?


I had thought of that, but I don't think it would work. As far as I'm aware (and I think this is pretty much common knowledge) Jeff might not read all the votes that each person got, but he reads at least 1 vote for each person who received a vote.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 9, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> I had thought of that, but I don't think it would work. As far as I'm aware (and I think this is pretty much common knowledge) Jeff might not read all the votes that each person got, but he reads at least 1 vote for each person who received a vote.


For maximum drama, Jeff always reads ALL the votes for the "runner-ups". In other words, if there are any unread votes left over, they are always just additional votes for the person who got voted out.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Rather than Amanda just telling Parvati, "There is nothing I can do. Everyone is voting for you" she was hemming and hawing and beating around the bush. Parvati, being the great player she is picked up on it and knew Amanda was lying. Parvati is now officially Queen of Survivor!


I have a feeling Amanda broke down and told Parvati that they were voting for either Sandra or Jerri...and CBS just didn't show us to make the outcome that more of a shock to us. There is no other way she would have given the idols to those 2 specifically if she wasn't told something.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

markz said:


> He said Russell was just a good ol' country boy. I think he felt a kinship with another country boy, and that automatically earned him some points.
> 
> I had one problem with the Heroes' strategy.
> 
> ...


I thought exactly the same thing. Thanks, Sandra, for giving us the biggest piece of information you possibly could have given us. As a thank you, we're going to vote you out.

If Amanda had told the heroes that Parvatti had the idol, they would have known for sure that Russell was lying.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

toddvj said:


> I thought exactly the same thing. Thanks, Sandra, for giving us the biggest piece of information you possibly could have given us. As a thank you, we're going to vote you out.


It boggles my mind that Sandra did not more actively pursue a joint vote with the Heroes.

It boggles my mind that the Heroes did not more actively pursue a joint vote with Sandra.

- Chris


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

toddvj said:


> I thought exactly the same thing. Thanks, Sandra, for giving us the biggest piece of information you possibly could have given us. As a thank you, we're going to vote you out.
> 
> If Amanda had told the heroes that Parvatti had the idol, they would have known for sure that Russell was lying.


My problem with Sandra, is that she constantly tries to ruin the show. She ALWAYS tries to take out the most interesting players. It's like she goes out of her way to try and make the show as boring as possible. I hate her and I want her GONE! I hope Russell sets his sights on her next. He better...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> I have a feeling Amanda broke down and told Parvati that they were voting for either Sandra or Jerri...and CBS just didn't show us to make the outcome that more of a shock to us. There is no other way she would have given the idols to those 2 specifically if she wasn't told something.


That does make a lot of sense.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

bareyb said:


> My problem with Sandra, is that she constantly tries to ruin the show. She ALWAYS tries to take out the most interesting players. It's like she goes out of her way to try and make the show as boring as possible. I hate her and I want her GONE! I hope Russell sets his sights on her next. He better...


I want her gone too, but I'm not sure at this point how it would come to pass.

I was talking with my mom about the show and what's gone down up to this point and she agreed that it was stupid of the villians not to ditch Sandra when they pushed out the last of her alliance. While I'm sure that some of the scheming that she was doing with Rupert might be convenient editing and/or was completely cooked up so that the Heroes would try to flush out an idol, there was also more than a little truth in the idea that she wanted Russell out no matter how it happened.

As said above a few replies up there, it's mind boggling that once she approached Rupert that the rest of the Heroes didn't make a heckuva effort to bring her over to the fold so they would really have numbers. Even if you didn't trust her, you could have and should have used her to try to pick off one of the villians and break up the group, be that Russell, Parvati, or whomever. If the Heroes couldn't figure out who had an idol (other than having the suspicion that Russell still had one), then pick the least talked about villian and go for them *after* feeding a false tip to Parvati compliments of her friend and/or after talking things up at camp. With enough fuss about Russell and how he must have double-crossed the Heroes by leaving Parvati in the game, they probably could have forced Russell to use the idol himself while voting for someone other than Parvati. Let Parvati think she's safe and that the play is definitely Russell and then vote for someone else at least forcing a tie or, again, if they were lucky, bring over Sandra and get the numbers in their favor to take out one of the other villians.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> I want her gone too, but I'm not sure at this point how it would come to pass.
> 
> I was talking with my mom about the show and what's gone down up to this point and she agreed that it was stupid of the villians not to ditch Sandra when they pushed out the last of her alliance. While I'm sure that some of the scheming that she was doing with Rupert might be convenient editing and/or was completely cooked up so that the Heroes would try to flush out an idol, there was also more than a little truth in the idea that she wanted Russell out no matter how it happened.
> 
> As said above a few replies up there, it's mind boggling that once she approached Rupert that the rest of the Heroes didn't make a heckuva effort to bring her over to the fold so they would really have numbers. Even if you didn't trust her, you could have and should have used her to try to pick off one of the villians and break up the group, be that Russell, Parvati, or whomever. If the Heroes couldn't figure out who had an idol (other than having the suspicion that Russell still had one), then pick the least talked about villian and go for them *after* feeding a false tip to Parvati compliments of her friend and/or after talking things up at camp. With enough fuss about Russell and how he must have double-crossed the Heroes by leaving Parvati in the game, they probably could have forced Russell to use the idol himself while voting for someone other than Parvati. Let Parvati think she's safe and that the play is definitely Russell and then vote for someone else at least forcing a tie or, again, if they were lucky, bring over Sandra and get the numbers in their favor to take out one of the other villians.


The feeling I got was they STILL thought Russell was on their side, thus, no need to "rock the boat" by bringing in Sandra. Remember, we know what is going on, but the Heroes didn't. This was simply a case of Amanda screwing up the Heroes "plans" by letting Parv know, directly or indirectly, that she wasn't the target.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am not surprised the Heroes didn't try to bring Sandra to their side. They have no one left that is any good with strategy, they seem to be just fumbling along.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

chrispitude said:


> It boggles my mind that Sandra did not more actively pursue a joint vote with the Heroes.
> 
> It boggles my mind that the Heroes did not more actively pursue a joint vote with Sandra.
> 
> - Chris


Sandra could not because she's on the bottom of the Villians and was being watched like a hawk...

She gave the Heroes info, and the Heroes decided that Russell was the more trustworthy person (to their downfall).

Amanda giving Parvati the Heroes' target was rough. Her doe eyes usually invoked feelings of enamourment, but now they just scream "I'm pathetic". Russell needs to be careful not to upset Parvati at this point because he could easily be thrown under the bus by rocking the boat. He knows that he will have no quarter with the Heroes (why would they ever trust him now) and he has just been shown that he isn't controlling everything like he thinks he was.

Parvati and Danielle are in a VERY good position. They've got each other, and Amanda is stupid enough to think that she'll be welcome in their alliance (because she played with Parvati before). Parvati would be wise to take Amanda with her to the finals. Not only can Amanda not deal with the jury, but Parvati can also point to the merge vote and say that it was Amanda that telegraphed the Heroes' move for who they were voting for and that Amanda was the one that let the cat out of the bag which is why all the Heroes are sitting over there instead of the Villians.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There are always some interesting insights on People.com when they do the weekly interview with the person who was voted off, for those of you who like that kind of thing.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I didn't get to watch until over the weekend, but this really was a brilliant play by Parvati. In one fell swoop, she managed to:

-show the Heroes that Russell was not really aligned with them
-show Russell that she is as much in control of the alliance as he is
-protect every vulnerable member of her tribe by giving them immunity
-control who went home on the Heroes alliance
-strengthen Sandra's and Jerri's loyalty to her and their alliance by protecting them

She saw through Amanda's lies easily, and knew she wasn't going home. She knew Russell wasn't going home, because the Heroes thought he was aligned with them. So she managed to give all three vulnerable alliance members immunity by either letting them win the challenge or giving them idols. It really was just a brilliant move.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

David Platt said:


> I didn't get to watch until over the weekend, but this really was a brilliant play by Parvati. In one fell swoop, she managed to:
> 
> -show the Heroes that Russell was not really aligned with them
> -show Russell that she is as much in control of the alliance as he is
> ...


I think that's a shallow way of looking at it (get it? get it?...I'll be here all day )

I think it was a terrible move

- she made an enemy out of Russell (at least, a friend who doesn't trust her)
- she probably had no impact on Sandra whatsoever
- she flushed out her 2 idols in one tribal
- she put a bull's eye on her back the size of Texas. Nobody will want to sit next to her at the end

it was good TV...but it was dumb survivor play...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, she should have just protected Jerri.
If the Heroes voted out Sandra, so be it. 

The big advantage would be that she would still have an idol to play next week and no one would realize that she had it! Russell would think that she played the idol he gave her and Amanda and the Heroes would think that she played her (one and only) idol. So then next week if she doesn't win immunity, she could play the other idol and hopefully pull a blindside...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Yes, she should have just protected Jerri.
> If the Heroes voted out Sandra, so be it.
> 
> The big advantage would be that she would still have an idol to play next week and no one would realize that she had it! Russell would think that she played the idol he gave her and Amanda and the Heroes would think that she played her (one and only) idol. So then next week if she doesn't win immunity, she could play the other idol and hopefully pull a blindside...


Except that at that point, the Villains are down 5-4 and people start shifting sides to try and protect themselves. Best case scenario, she plays it next week and they're back to even at 4-4. Worst case, it protects her but someone on her alliance still goes home and they're down 5-3.

But with the way she did it, she all but ensured that the Villains would have the upper hand (5-4) in the next vote, and that's the most important thing at this point. We'll see what Sandra does coming up, but for that one moment in time, getting an advantage over the Heroes was the most important thing the Villains could have done.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

everyone operated on the premise that breaking the 5-5 tie was the critical vote that determined the next 5 people voted off...

that premise is wrong...the critical vote is this ep...at 5-4...the blindside, flip vote...


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

just wanna say what i said last week

best survivor season.. ever


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> everyone operated on the premise that breaking the 5-5 tie was the critical vote that determined the next 5 people voted off...
> 
> that premise is wrong...the critical vote is this ep...at 5-4...the blindside, flip vote...


Logic fail.

Last week's vote set in motion the events that will determine this week's vote. Therefore it _was_ critical to whatever happens next.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

correct.. besides, it's always about numbers... numbers give you options... sometimes too many options for their own good... 

without parvati's move, heroes are down 5-4... now they are up 5-4 and have options. they need to select the right moves to maintain the numbers.


----------



## freeze12 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice move Parv!! Now to get rid of Russell..I cannot stand Him!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Logic fail.
> 
> Last week's vote set in motion the events that will determine this week's vote. Therefore it _was_ critical to whatever happens next.


no logic fail at all...I agree with you, all I'm saying is that it set in motion the exact opposite of what the Villains were hoping to achieve...

1. the Heroes will now band together even more and finally seek out someone to flip (which they should have done this past week)

2. There will now be internal strife between Russell and Barfarti

3. the 2 idols are flushed out

4. Sandra will now see her best chance to flip and will do so


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Given the circumstances as they were, it wouldn't have mattered if Sandra flipped last week. J.T. still would have been sent home. Once the Villains had both idols (actually all THREE idols) it was set in stone.

The only way it could have turned out differently is if the Heroes had managed to "sell the lie" that they were voting for Pavarti so she would have played it herself, and Sandra would have been much more effective at that than Amanda.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Yeah, no doubt that Parvati timed it just right with her HIIs last week. It would have been nothing short of crazy to let the Heros go up 5-4 when it could be prevented.

I think she can reasonably hope for some "Shock and Awe" effect from that TC as well. 

I think Sandra will figure out she's best off with the Villains for now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Every week Jeff says "You HAVE to watch this week....most exciting episode ever" and I keep waiting for a let down.....but this show is delivering week after week after week!

I am concerned that next season is just going to be a total letdown!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I think expecting next season to be anywhere as good as this season will be a letdown. It maybe a good season, but it will be a while before it gets this good again. This season was good from Episode one. In general, the first half of a season is spend mostly at the challanges and rewards since the camp stuff is boring. We don't know the survivors and so we don't care. This year, we know them all and had an idea of what to expect. The producers showed us so much more of the drama, without it being forced.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anubys said:


> no logic fail at all...I agree with you, all I'm saying is that it set in motion the exact opposite of what the Villains were hoping to achieve...
> 
> 1. the Heroes will now band together even more and finally seek out someone to flip (which they should have done this past week)
> 
> ...


What you fail to recognize is that this next week's vote is going to be a Hero no matter what. There's absolutely no sound reason for a Villian to flip at this vote when they're up 5-4. If they cannibalize one of their own, they go into the next vote 4-4 and back where they were last week.

No - this week will be a Hero going home before Sandra can even think about making a move to the other side. Even the following week would be a bad week because if you do manage to flip, you're still would cause a 4-4 split and then perhaps be hung out to dry yourself as a flip-flopper that neither the Heroes or Villians can trust. The better choice for a flip opportunity would be to take Jerri over to the Heroes when the numbers are 5-2 and offer a final-4 position with the two remaining Heroes leaving Parvati, Danielle, and Russel to fight it out for Immunity and the chance to go to the final 6. With that, you can get another opportunity to make a final 4 deal with Parvarti and Danielle (since in that scenario, I would see Russell being voted out unless he's got immunity into the final 6).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> What you fail to recognize is that this next week's vote is going to be a Hero no matter what.


we'll see...I'm sticking to my guns...


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anubys said:


> we'll see...I'm sticking to my guns...


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see a Villian voted out at this next tribal - if only to cause greater drama among folks who just seem to thrive on drama. Parvarti, Sandra, Danielle, and Jerri are just too smart and understand that numbers isn't just for the current week, it's also for the next week's tribal as well.

I can see Russell running over to the Heroes saying he's sorry and that he wants to be with them but didn't know if he could trust them blah blah blah, but there isn't a single person there that would believe a word he says after his actions.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see a Villian voted out at this next tribal - if only to cause greater drama among folks who just seem to thrive on drama. Parvarti, Sandra, Danielle, and Jerri are just too smart and understand that numbers isn't just for the current week, it's also for the next week's tribal as well.
> 
> I can see Russell running over to the Heroes saying he's sorry and that he wants to be with them but didn't know if he could trust them blah blah blah, but there isn't a single person there that would believe a word he says after his actions.


and I'm not saying a Villain will be voted out, either...I'm just saying the Villains do not control the game...Sandra does...

Sandra is a huge believer in the "as long as it isn't me" voting strategy...she cannot employ this with the Villains...but she can with the Heroes...the Heroes will also want her next to them at final tribal if she flips...

this is Sandra's game...and it's the perfect time to make the move (she tried to make it last week but the heroes were too dumb to take advantage)...

will the heroes be dumb 2 weeks in a row? I doubt it...they should be desperate enough this time...if they band together, they will win...if Barf succeeds in pulling Amanda or Colby to her side because of their desperation, then the heroes are toast...


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I see the votes going down like this:

Colby
Rupert
Amanda
Candice
Russell
Danielle (because Parvati or Sandra will need to chose to take a previous winner with her to the final 2 for a chance to win)

The way Parvati has played, she wins 7-3 vs. Sandra.

(BTW, all this is subject to change when we get to watch this weeks episode )


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think we're going to have a final 3 this time. My prediction (based on absolutely nothing but what I've seen on the show so far) is Russel, Parvati, and Danielle with Parvati winning in a rout.

Yes, I think for 2 seasons in a row that Russel will make it to the final with his original alliance intact and then lose, but at least this time he'll lose to a serious player.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Barfarti goes next. I have spoken.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Candice takes it, it is her strategy that has turned the tide. She is a big name and will win it all, she earned it and the whole jury will vote for her.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

heySkippy said:


> I think we're going to have a final 3 this time. My prediction (based on absolutely nothing but what I've seen on the show so far) is Russel, Parvati, and Danielle with Parvati winning in a rout.
> 
> Yes, I think for 2 seasons in a row that Russel will make it to the final with his original alliance intact and then lose, but at least this time he'll lose to a serious player.





Magister said:


> I think Candice takes it, it is her strategy that has turned the tide. She is a big name and will win it all, she earned it and the whole jury will vote for her.


I could get behind either of these winning.

While I think that Russell is one of the best strategic players to have ever played the game (Boston Rob, Hatch, Brian Heidik), what he's completely ignoring and missing is the fact that Survivor is also a social game (of which he's displayed zero skills for thus far).

I don't think Candice makes the final 2 (or 3), nor would I see her winning against Parvati. I think the only way she wins is up against Colby, Rupert, or Jerri - none of those do I see in the final 2 (or 3).

Right now, the game is Parvati's to lose, though Sandra is also one or two moves away from having the capability to win as well.

I really believe that there will be a two-time Survivor winner this season and which makes me place all my chips in with Parvati and Sandra.

Yes, HeySkippy, I would love to see Russell once again make it to the final 2 and lose again and being admonished for not getting it by the entire jury with a few of them telling him that he's not even remotely close to the best player to ever have played the game because it'd be akin to having an all-star offense stacked with superstars, but completely ignoring the defensive side of the game by just hoping you can outscore the other team.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

If Russel makes it to the final and loses to Parvati or even Sandra, I'd say there's no shame in that. They are both deserving players who've already won legitimate victories in the game.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

this has been such an awesome season...the heroes now have it in the bag as far as I'm concerned and have a chance to make the next few weeks pretty boring...

but I have very little confidence in them...so while I think they will put it together this week, I still think there's plenty of room for some major twists and turns...the Heroes are too dumb to keep it together...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> this has been such an awesome season...the heroes now have it in the bag as far as I'm concerned and have a chance to make the next few weeks pretty boring...


My thoughts exactly, except I use the word "villians" where you use "heroes".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> My thoughts exactly, except I use the word "villians" where you use "heroes".


99% agreement, then...let's not quibble over a measly 1%


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Anubys said:


> this has been such an awesome season...*the heroes now have it in the bag* as far as I'm concerned and have a chance to make the next few weeks pretty boring...


I think you must be watching some different version of the show where the heroes aren't a bunch of morons. They will go 1 by 1.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Anubys said:


> this has been such an awesome season...the heroes now have it in the bag as far as I'm concerned and have a chance to make the next few weeks pretty boring...
> 
> but I have very little confidence in them...so while I think they will put it together this week, I still think there's plenty of room for some major twists and turns...the Heroes are too dumb to keep it together...


There are very convincing arguments for either side winning. This season has been one where my jaw spends more time on the floor than anywhere else so I refuse to prognosticate. I'm just gonna sit back and watch the bedlam.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Roadblock said:


> I think you must be watching some different version of the show where the heroes aren't a bunch of morons. They will go 1 by 1.


I did qualify my prediction by stating that the Heroes - even at a time when I think they have control - are idiots and will probably frak it up somehow 

either way, my prediction will be true


----------

